# ROHM anavar



## boes83 (Oct 3, 2010)

He guys,

Have the 50mg anavar from ROHM. What are your experiences, are they any good?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

good stuff here is a picture to compear.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/129402-rohm-var50-pct-caps.html


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Been using them @ 100mg per day coming up for 8weeks, awesome strength gain (5kg on Bench, 20kg on Squat), lost some extra ab fat too. No sides such as cramps, but am running a few grams of Taurine per day too.

Pics of mine for comparison: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/124517-rohm-50mg-anavar-legit.html


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mate if there from rohm then they will be good.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

running it just now, been on for 5 weeks...it's ok, not as good as i thought it would be though.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

Slight of hand said:


> running it just now, been on for 5 weeks...it's ok, not as good as i thought it would be though.


compared to what dude?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Very happy with ROHM var and iv'e used a few different labs.


----------



## boes83 (Oct 3, 2010)

oke guys, thanks for the replys. I'm gonna give them a try!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

I am on it. I will let you know how i get on.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I used the ROHM 50s. 100mg a day, divided into 4.

They are big thick yellow tablets that you have to bite in half. Anavar is the champagne of cutting steroids, and I like the ROHM ones. They are the Bollinger.

A few labs do 50mg tabs now, so a few more bodybuilders are giving it a chance at a decent dose. I've changed my mind about it being a weak steroid. I felt a bit smug when I used it, because I could see improvements day by day, without feeling that I was wrecking my health, if you know what I mean. I'd use it every cycle if I had the money.

Winstrol is sort of similar, but its like comparing cocaine and speed.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

After how many days do they usually kick-in, you notice it?

I'm on 6 x 10mg a day (3 in the morning, 3 evening).


----------

